# More Schnookums pics - and her cage!



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm obsessed with pics. She is so patient with me. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

awww she is so cute!! how old is she?


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

She says thank you!  She's about 1.5 years I think.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She looks so content with you.  She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

she so lovely, and she looks very happy indeed!

Leila :0)


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Omg, so pretty! <33 Love the color! Can I use pictures of her for the markings section on my website? You'll get credit


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Ohhh thank you! Haha actually I just PMed you telling you she'd be honored to be on your website. ^_^


----------



## chuckNamy (May 19, 2008)

awwwwwww how cute


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww she is adorable! i love her markings and how her stripe goes curvey! 
very cute!!
Skitza


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Awwww thanks! 

I discovered that if I put her fur just right, that splotch near her hind end looks like a heart. ^_^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She looks like a mink merle or a dark pearl merle. She's adorable


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Huh I never thought about that but she does kind of look like a merle! I always thought her coloring was American blue though?

Amazing that my sis got her from a pet store, she is just so special and sweet.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

n/m


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

nice pics, very cute!


----------



## fabuliz (Apr 25, 2008)

she looks like she totally LOVES you! congrats!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww thanks.  I sure hope she does!!


----------

